# Covergirl Queen Collection Foundation being discontinued?



## chocolatesauce (May 22, 2008)

So yeah...I saw this girl last week with beautiful, flawless makeup and I had to ask her what she was wearing. She told me CG Queen Collection in Golden Honey. I decided to check it out. I've been going back and forth to their website and when I went today and I clicked on the link for the Foundations and it has this:

 Quote:

  LAST CHANCE! Stock up before this product is discontinued.  
 

The proof can be found here: Queen Collection Powder Foundation :: CoverGirl 
I did a google search and I didn't see anything. But I've been on the website all this week and I'm just now seeing it today so it might be a recent decision. Please someone tell me this isn't true?! I've been hearing so many good reviews about this product.


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 22, 2008)

Yikes...I guess so.  I haven't seen it around here.  I found a compact I first bought when it came out, it definitely is soft to apply to the skin and everything...I guess the response for it just wasn't as well as expected.  I bought a wrong shade so I never really got into it.

I searched the covergirl website...her eyeshadows don't say they're going to be discontinued...hm...maybe they're redesigning the foundation or something?  I dunno.


----------



## ohsoshy (May 22, 2008)

^^^That might be the case. That was the only item labeled as discontinued.


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 22, 2008)

I see them at Wal Mart and I would try them, but there aren't any testers. I never know what shade to buy.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (May 22, 2008)

WHOA!!! I'm gonna have to try to buy a few extras.  I love this stuff!


----------



## MsButterfli (May 22, 2008)

i got the CoverGirl powder in Golden Honey from CVS and it was 3.75 with the CVS card. It took me 3 tries but i got the right shade now lol. Im NC 50 for reference, i just dont like the sponge pad it comes with so i use my travel powder brush with it. looks really good


----------



## d n d (May 23, 2008)

Once when I was a little low on money and wanted to try something other than MAC, I thought I would try the cream foundation in this collection.  I bought like 3 shades and despite the claim that they fit all tones, I never found a match.  I wear NW 45 in Studio Tech but all of the Queen Collection colors were too pasty, no matter how warm they looked in the package.  I found that really strange!  I think issues like this keep people from buying from drug stores at times because unless there is a tester out you more than likely have to make a couple of buys to find the right match.  I guess that's why the brands like Queen Collection eventually fizzle out, women rather stick to brand where they know they will have a good match.

Even though I didn't have much luck, I hope they don't discontinue everything.  WOC need to have some choices when they walk into their local stores!


----------



## madamepink78 (May 23, 2008)

I have no shame in my game in opening a foundation to test it. You won't catch me buying more than one to test at home then have to bring it all the way back. 

I think the problem was when it first came out advertising was big however the product was so hard to find in the stores. Now the product is in the stores but advertising is not as big as when it first came out.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 24, 2008)

What? I've never even seen it in stores.


----------



## madamepink78 (May 25, 2008)

^^Walmart usually have a big selection. You can also try walgreens, rite aid, cvs, and duane reade.


----------



## meika79 (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I see them at Wal Mart and I would try them, but there aren't any testers. I never know what shade to buy._

 

Same here


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 4, 2008)

So i have an update about this - I went to the Happy Harry's (Walgreens brought them out) out of town (the one near me doesn't have it) and they had the full Queen collection.  The powder foundation is the only thing looking like it's being discontinued, so I picked it up...at $3.29 I thought what the heck...won't hurt to try.  The sponge it comes with sucks, I used a sephora brush to apply it...It's got medium coverage.  It's pretty good, but I guess I can see why the cream foundation isn't being discontinued because it's more buildable than the powder.

She has a bunch of lipsticks.  I kinda wanted to try one but they were like 6.99...hmm. I dunno if i wanna try them that bad lol especially since I haven't seen any reviews about them.  But anyway, yeah.  The shades for the powder and cream foundation are the same so you might can get golden honey in the cream foundation somewhere.


----------



## lexelle (Jun 21, 2008)

One of the 2 CVS stores near me that sells the Cover Girl Queen Powder foundation has the product reduced on clearnace for many weeks now. But the product is selling for regular price in Walgreens, Target and Walmart nearby me. 

I have noticed a new product CG Queen Natural Hue Minerals Pressed Powder and Bronzer in Walgreens. On the back of the product there's a sticker that basically says call this number if the product is found in any store other than Walgreens.  So I wonder if this product  will be part of the permanent collection and will be sold in other stores. There's no mention of this product on the official site as of yet.  I found this blurb from a google search -
rolling out UrbanStyle Weekly v.2.0


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 19, 2008)

I love the eyeshadows, I have almost all of them. 
Haven't tried the foundation tho...I don't feel like going through the trial and error.


----------

